# Lap. resection, recovery time.



## Nisso (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi
I'm scheduled for surgery the day after tomorrow (20th). Just wondering, since its in the middle of the summer holiday and all , how long is the recovery period and how fast in between the different stages (ex, standing, walking, biking..=) And how dependant will i be of help from someone else? Yeo errks after d-day, will i manage to do my groceries?
BTW, its a resection of terminal illeum (ca 10cm), and done laparoscopically. A bit worried, but very excited :thumright:

*fingers crossed*


----------



## ameslouise (Jul 17, 2011)

Nisso - I'm four months post op and still can barely manage grocery shopping!  I can do everything else, and am pretty much back to normal, but for some reason, grocery shopping just wipes me out.  I still make my hubber and son come with me for anything other than a quick trip for a few items! 

(or maybe I'm just milking this thing for all it's worth!!)

Good luck with the surgery!!!  Laproscopic - your recovery time will be a lot different than mine, so hopefully someone who has had the same thing will pop on and let you know their experience.

- Amy

PS  Haven't gotten on a bike yet, but I had my arsehole sewn up and it was really sore for a long time!


----------



## tiloah (Jul 18, 2011)

Recovery times:

Walking. Well they want you to walk the same day. But you won't be walking very much. I went for walks after I got home (about 6 days after surgery), but after a mile I was pretty drained and would crash on the couch.

Two weeks after surgery I went back to work, but there are some here who believe that was too early. My surgeon said it was fine and I figured I'd be doing pretty much the same thing sitting at home. Just don't expect to go back to full time right away.

About four weeks after surgery my surgeon said I could jog/ride a stationary bike. Again people here say that's too soon, but I trust my surgeon.

After leaving the hospital I probably could have managed shopping for groceries, but I am not sure how much weight you are supposed to be lifting? I just had other people carry things for me if I thought they were heavy.

My experience may not be typical, but it will at least give you some idea.


----------



## jo88 (Jul 19, 2011)

hi,  recovery from my resection was quick, i was asleep the first 3 days, walking within 5 days, eating normally within 7, out of hospital 10 days, back to work 6 weeks after surgery. i think it depends on the individual. the pain i had before the op was so bad, pain after surgery was a walk in the park. i was so thankful to get back to normality and pushed myself quite a bit. anyway my surgery was 10 years ago so i expect things to be much more advanced now. last month i had intestinal hernia surgery and was home 2 hours after the op!! good luck with it all xxx


----------



## Rich.Gully (Jul 25, 2011)

hey i had the exact same thing done 3 weeks ago i was out of hospital in 3 days and back to work in a week and a half. The first week sucked but then i had a massive turn around day and things because allot easier and now 3 weeks on im in no pain. don't rush it i think i must be one of the lucky people and healed really fast but try and keep active it does help. Rich


----------



## terri_ann87 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for this post, its exactly what I was looking for! I'm due to have my terminal ileum removed via lap surgery in October so am eager to see how long I'll take to recover. I'm expecting to be off from work approvimately 12 weeks but I work as a nurse and have quite a physical job.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 22, 2011)

I am interested in seeing how your surgery went (if you've goon already?)  I had mine a week and a half ago and I am totally exhausted, skinny as a rake and lack complete motivation and energy to do anything other then walking to the car and into my house.  I am doing better each day, but i was on only IV fluids for a week before they could do surgery, which left me with A LOT of weight loss and weakness going into the surgery.  I am wondering how you're recovering, hopefully having a lap as well!


----------



## terri_ann87 (Oct 30, 2011)

Kacey said:


> I am interested in seeing how your surgery went (if you've goon already?)  I had mine a week and a half ago and I am totally exhausted, skinny as a rake and lack complete motivation and energy to do anything other then walking to the car and into my house.  I am doing better each day, but i was on only IV fluids for a week before they could do surgery, which left me with A LOT of weight loss and weakness going into the surgery.  I am wondering how you're recovering, hopefully having a lap as well!


Hi,

Unfortunately when they got me in to theatre they couldn't do my surgery laproscopic as my bowel had stuck itself to my pelvis and I had also developed an abcess. I had a slight complication after surgery not sure exactly what it was ?infection but I had IV antibiotics so was in 7 days instead of 4. It'll be 3 weeks ago on tues when I had my op and find that I am able to walk short distances and do very basic chores but not much bending or lifting. I'm eating well just hoping bowels will settle down soon, lots of trapped wind.

How are you getting on?


----------



## CiaraG (Nov 2, 2011)

HI

I had surgery 7 days ago. I have 2 foot of my small intestine removed by key hole surgery. I was out of the bed the next morning and made to walk which was probably the best thing. I wasnt allowed eat for 48 hours after the surgery, but I am now eating soft foods (custard, creamed rice & mashed potato). Everyone at home is quite shocked on how quickly I am recovering. I was home from hospital after 3 days. The only thing is I am running to the loo about 5 times a day. Does this settle down ?? And when will it ?? Im still quite tired but I am one of those people who hates being sick, so I do push myself to get up and going. My surgeon wants me to come off my humira medication, has anyone else been taken off their medication after surgery ?? Im still quite sore, cant really stand up straight just yet, but Im going to keep trying. 

Ciara


----------



## terri_ann87 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ciara, I have been taken off my Humira since having surgery. I've been put on a maintainence dose of Pentasa.

Btw I'm still going to the loo about 5 times a day and is very loose. I too am hoping this settles down as it's worse than I had before surgery.


----------



## SarahAnne (Nov 2, 2011)

I had a bowel resection on 10/12. My bowels are still loose, and I'm going a lot. At least as many times as I was before surgery, if not more, the only difference is there is no pain or cramping.

My post-op follow up is this Friday. I'm planning on asking my surgeon about the loose bowels. I had about 14 inches (along with the terminal ilieum) removed 15 yrs ago, and just recently about 12 more inches taken out. I don't know if that's enough to give me short bowel syndrome, I don't want to have diarrhea for the rest of my life, but I'll take that over the pain any day. 

I know everyone's situation is different, but I'll let you guys know what my surgeon says.  

BTW, I'm not on Humira, I'm on Remicade and my GI and surgeon wanted me to keep getting mine on schedule. I haven't noticed any difference as far as my recovery or anything, but the remicade has never given me any problems, not even a cold. Thankful for that, I want to stay on my meds now that my scar tissue stricture is gone. I'm looking forward to remission!

Good luck with the post op recovery, guys. I'm still a little sore and can't do much more than light housekeeping. It's driving me crazy!!


----------



## CiaraG (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Guys

Yes Im running to the loo more now than I was before but at least I dont have the terriblr pains I had before. My tummy itself is still quite sore but that I suppose is to be expected after just sevenu days. My post op follow up isnt until 12th December, I hope my body settles down before then or there will be none of me left.
Sarah Anne let me know how it all goes for you with your surgeon. Best of luck.

Ciara


----------



## windblown (Nov 11, 2011)

For what it's worth, I was also going a lot more after my first resection in 2002.  It took a number of years before my GI recommended Questran which helps with reabsorbing bile acids in the small intestine.  Apparently, after they removed some of my small intestine the acids could not all be reabsorbed causing more diarrhea than before the surgery.  That silly medicine made a huge difference for me.


----------



## Tonya 1977 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey everyone I am new to the site but not to crohns disease I have had crohns for 22 years. I am going to have my second surgery Saturday to remove a stricture in my small bowel at the site where my last surgery was. I am going to have this one done laparoscopic which I think is good news my last one I had a big incision.  I don't know how recovery is on laparoscopic.  The doctors have talked about putting me on cimiza after surgery if any body has any input about cimiza it  would be greatly appreciated I have taken remacaid and humira but had side effects and had to stop them so I am nervous about cimiza.  I hope to hear from you guys soon.  Thanks Tonya


----------

